# We may be losing another pup...



## AlekonaKini (Feb 6, 2005)

One of the puppies this evening is not doing well. Very limp - barely moving. Suckled a little but not much. We put him in a warm box and covered him with a towel and are awaiting the call back from my vet tech - who is going to watch over the other two healthy ones for a while to ensure they are doing well.

The "dying" one - is twitching and gasping. Dr. said that he's on his way out and there isn't nothing more we can do but keep him warm and stimulate him by rubbing him.

We're very upset. We already lost one girl... one puppy seems to be growing and very active. The other is not so active but seems okay.. and then the one who is on it's way out.

This is too depressing.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2008)

oh, i am so very sorry to hear this sad news.
It can not be easy to loose a puppy.
All you can do is your best for them all.
I hope the others are all well. Poor wee mites, bless them.

I can not imagine how you must be feeling, but am so sorry to hear this sad news.


----------



## AlekonaKini (Feb 6, 2005)

Its very hard.. we have a warm sock full of rice heated up under some towels and he is on a towel. He seems to be moving some more but it's hard to tell. I pray that he was just too cold and just needed to be warmed up.

After about 5-10 more minutes, if he makes it - I am going to try and feed him some more. HOPEFULLY HE CAN BE SAVED!! If he makes it - god, wow - I'm g iving him the most powerful strong name possible!


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

I wish him, and you, the best. Call him 'Skookum' which means strong in the local Chinook trade jargon.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Oh no  I hope the little fella makes it *fingers crossed*


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Im sorry, this must be very hard for you, i hope he makes it!


----------



## AlekonaKini (Feb 6, 2005)

Unfortunately our little trooper passed away. He was getting more active so I attempted to bottle feed him. He passed away, again - (as the girl) in my hands. I turned to my husband and said "He's dead." and he said "No!" and I gave him to him and the puppy vomited up brown stuff. Like a brown bile/goo.

He suffered for a good hour before making his way to the rainbow bridge. Play wildly with your big sister. We will miss you


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Im sorry!


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

im sooo sorry to hear about your little baby rip little fella


----------



## AlekonaKini (Feb 6, 2005)

This was him:











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Oh my gosh I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

I'm so sorrry about the loss of your little boy puppy.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

That is just toooooooo sad. I can't stand it.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

im so sorry, poor little mite...

unforutnatly fading puppies are very common in chi births...

the remaning 2 are in my thoughts!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Oh I'm so sorry


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

oh no  i'm sorry and i know how it feels to lose a puppy, it's a terrible feeling


----------



## chifreak (Dec 27, 2007)

Oh no....I am so sorry to hear that. I have been thinking about you!


----------



## chi_cutie26 (Sep 9, 2007)

I am sorry that you guys suffered heartaches from 2 babies...


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

So sorry he's gone.

Foxy, have you ever heard an explanation why it's common in chis?


----------



## Actsharp (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm sorry for your lose. The remaining puppies will be in my prayers! :]]


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear this sad loss.
Will be praying for the other two.

RIP little one.


----------



## honeebee (Nov 19, 2007)

i'm so sorry about your loss. he was a very gorgous baby. i'm sorry you guys had to go thru this. i am praying that your other two guys stay strong and healthy.


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

Aww r.i.p so sorry for your loss, some times things are just ment to be.


----------



## lebecron (May 10, 2007)

So Sad!!! RIP little baby Chi! 

Fran


----------



## AlekonaKini (Feb 6, 2005)

The lt. silver one with the blaze is doing great.. nursing off Mom. The darkest one.. is not doing so great. He is breathing wierd. We are taking them to the vet today to get them all checked out. Maybe they can gie him some nutrients.. a tube feeding.. SOMETHING to get him moving again. I just 't stand it if we lose another one.. although we have a big feeling we will. Developmentally he doesn't appear to have grown at all.. his head is still narrow.. while the lt. silver one has bulked out. (sigh). This is TOO hard!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Oh no, this is awful, thats one reason why i could never breed, that and the thought of losing the mother, best wishes.


----------



## vegaschi (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm so sorry


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

OH No I am so so sorry...It is very hard I know.
This is a side to breeding that we all dread and unfortunately it does happen.

RIP little puppy.

My thoughts are with the two remaining pups. XXXXXXX


----------



## AlekonaKini (Feb 6, 2005)

The dark one passed away this morning/afternoon. This is just too much. I am VERY thankful that Jada is seemingly back to her needy, cute self. The last remaining of the beautiful blue chihuahua pups is doing great (as far as I can tell).

Here are some pictures of our last remaining chihuahua.


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm so sorry  That's terrible. I really hope that the last baby makes it.

(((((((((((((((HUGS))))))))))))))))))


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

im so sorry another one headed to the bridge.

why is it common? thats a good question, there doesnt seem to be any truly described reason, the vets ive all talked to say its very common in toy breeds to loose at least 1 puppy in a litter, 2-s is not rare either...many loose entire litters. its more common in dogs under 8lbs...the vets ive talked to all say the same, these puppies are so incredibly tiny that it doesnt take much for a puppy to start going downhill FAST and not being able to turn it around...
these guys are sooo itty bitty and so fragile compared to say the puppy of a 30lb dog that it does make sense...

and unfortunatly with such small mothers they need alot more to take care of themselves and sometimes just cant give the pups enough...
its sooo hard.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Oh no I'm so very sorry ((hugs))


----------



## Tammie_B (Nov 19, 2005)

Gosh, I am so sorry. I wish you the best. It is terribly hard to lose these little guys.

Tammie


----------



## chifreak (Dec 27, 2007)

This has been heartbreaking! I am so sorry. I really wish there was something we could all do for you!
I'll keep you in my prayers tonight!!!
Maryann


----------



## AlekonaKini (Feb 6, 2005)

It's quite common for dogs to lose entire liters. We feel a lot of it has to do with the vet malpractice. Because of things that happened, Jada was unable to feed her puppies the first milk and was constantly separated from them for much of the first week. I believe a lot of them were too ill from god knows what - without the anti bodies.

The silver one has given us a few scares. When I am feeding him, he'll get some drops of milk up his nose which has happened before.. but for some reason he's having a harder time getting it out and gasps. It's so freaking scary - and I have to rub him down and he sneezes it out. It usually stops and he's fine when I stimulate his nether regions to help him poop. I think the pushing helps him clear his nose.

He's also been constipated so I've had to mix in some karo syrup into his formula. Also put in bit of ham baby food per the vets request. Hopefully this little mixture helps him get strong and the necessary nutrients. He seemed to really like the taste!


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

good luck with him!

has he been checked for a cleft pallet?! even a tiny hole in the pallet can cause problems clearing milk from the nose if it gets up there.

and your right, its not uncommon in this breed to loose entire litters for seemlingly no reason what so ever. but its even harder when you have a vet who just wont co-operate. id love to knwo what happend in those first few days, why was she kept away from them for so long?!

again, good luck and i hope he continues to kick!


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

What an awful time you are having you and your puppy are in our prayers x x


----------



## Minnie's Mummy (Nov 16, 2007)

Awww thats so sad, i wish you the best of luck


----------



## chifreak (Dec 27, 2007)

Any more news on the pup? This is the first chance I have had to log on today. I hope no news is good news....


----------



## Prosephone (Oct 2, 2005)

I don't get to log on very often these days. I am so very sorry for your losses. I am sitting here crying for you. I guess it does not help that I have a litter of blues myself that are only a few days old... Breeding is full of as much heartache as joy.


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about your little blue babies. I believe every life has a purpose, even if it is a short one. I truly wish you did not have to experience this ((hugs)) to you. I will keep the remaining blue baby in my prayers.


----------



## AlekonaKini (Feb 6, 2005)

foxywench said:


> good luck with him!
> 
> has he been checked for a cleft pallet?! even a tiny hole in the pallet can cause problems clearing milk from the nose if it gets up there.
> 
> ...


I thought of cleft pallet but he doesn't have the same problem when feeding off Jada. He's been doing a good job feeding off her the past few days.. and DH and I have finally, in over a week - gotten some sleep!


----------



## AlekonaKini (Feb 6, 2005)

chifreak said:


> Any more news on the pup? This is the first chance I have had to log on today. I hope no news is good news....


Yes - sorry. Little trooper is still kicking. I swear, every day he gets cuter and cuter. His fur has gotten so fuzzy and he has darkened a little. His eyes have gotten bigger and they look like they will open in the next week or so. I could just eat him up. Its hard to believe he's a "dog". More like a little baby rat =)

My digi's battery died and can't find the charger so had to take pictures on my phone.. he moved too fast for it so they are all burry.



















I feel very grateful that he's still with us. He'll be one spoiled puppy.. whether he stays with us, or goes to a new family when he's ready.. He'll be pre-spoiled. Also according to the chihuahua weight chart, 2lbs full grown. But I think he's behind because of the litter size. I am pretty sure he'll be in the 3lb range full grown, if not four pounds. (But then again, I won't argue at a little cute blue 2lb boy!)


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

what a gorgous little boy. good luck to you and we will keep you in our prayers.


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

I am so glad he's doing good!! What a total cutie pie. I've been thinking about you sooo much. I can't even imagine how awful things have been for you lately! I hope he continues to do great.


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

that puppy is so cute. i'm so sorry for everything that has happened


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Sorry about the other pups ,i hope this little one makes it!


----------



## Kat & Jinxy (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm so sorry. It must be so hard for you to lose the little angels. 
I'll keep the blue baby in my thought. Hopefully the mum will be able to take care of him.


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm so happy to hear that the little boy is doing well! What a little trooper! He's adorable


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Bless what a gorgeous little boy.
I sure bet he will be spoilt. xxxxx


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

What a little soldier he is


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

praying, praying, praying for this little one! I can't tell you how awful I feel about this. I am so sorry my dear.


----------



## AlekonaKini (Feb 6, 2005)

Well he has made it another day! Looking at another poster's newborns.. they look more developed then he does. It makes me wonder if they (Jada's pups) were born too soon, which is why they did not thrive. He's doing good though! I went to give him a little kiss and he latched onto my lip and started sucking. LOL Needless to say I gave him right to Mom - he was a hungry boy!!


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

Oh, how sweet! I hope he keeps doing well.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

lol, sounds like hes a real trooper!

little fernando and gizzy look to be about the same size as him at that age (from the size of him in your hand) fernando is 3lbs full grown, gizzys over 5lbs! (biggest in the litter, funny cause he started the smallest and charted origioanlly at 2lbs lol)
either way, hes one tough cookie!


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

How is the little fella doing today?


----------



## chifreak (Dec 27, 2007)

Does Jada's pup have a name? I have been thinking about him & praying for him.He sounds like a little trooper!!


----------

